# biketour im teuteburger wald



## Clemens1 (29. Januar 2006)

hallo leute
wollte mal fragen ob jemand noch heute bock auf ne runde im teuteburger wald hat. ich komme aus westlicher richtung (holland) und vielleicht findet sich  ja noch irgendein lokal der lust auf ein gemütliches singeltrailründchen hat. 
also schnell eine ansage.

man muss ja auch bald starten. beste grüsse... und wenn nicht heute dann gern ein andermal. 

ach hier meine funk nummer: 0031643760398

eine person kann ich auch gerne unterwegs noch abholen. ür mehr reicht leider der platz nicht.


----------



## Clemens1 (30. Januar 2006)

grüsse an alle stollenfahrer!
hier kommt mein kleiner bericht. wie ihr sicher schon gelesen habt, hatte ich ja vor meinem ride im teutburger wald aufgerufen. das hätte ich mal eher machen sollen, aber spontan wie ich bin, war das leider zu spät. schade, musste ich eben alleine fahren. 
so fuhr ich so gegen 13.30 los. startpunkt war in enschede und es ging richtung autobahn ... abfahrt hörstel. dort auf den ersten parkplatz richtung wald. ... oh je, noch nicht mal platz zum parken. alles voller autos... na das kann ja was werden.
schnell umgezogen, das pferdchen gesattelt und los ging es... die erste rampe hoch... habe gleich festgestellt, dass es heute ja viel wärmer war als am tage zuvor. also erst mal den fliespulli aus und weiter... über querliegende bäume und wanderer (teils sehr freundlich aber auch wieder, ach ich lasse es lieber... die anderen kennt ja jeder von euch  ) 
so und jetzt mal an alle die in der nähe vom teuteburger wald wohnen. ihr wisst ja gar nicht wie gut ihr es habt. eigentlich wohne ich ja sonst im berliner raum, und da träumt man von solchen trails... also hut ab vor diesen geilen singeltrails!!! (siehe fotos) hatte mich gestern immer auf dem hermansweg bewegt, mit möglichst vielen abstechern nach rechts und links auf die geilen trails. das nächste mal, aber bitte mit ein paar lokals!!!
so weiter auf dem dicken H. habe mich die ganze zeit schon gewundert. kein einziger biker bei dem geilen wetter. aber da!!! plötzlich gleichgesinnte recken mit ihren freeride-pferdchen. gleich angebremmst ein bischen small talk. echt super nette typen. ( grüsse euch hiermit nochmal!!! - hoffe man sieht sich nächste woche!!!) und weiter auf dem H nach tecklenburg. dort habe ich dann hinter dem ort kehrt gemacht und die rückfahrt in angriff genommen. nun waren schon deutlich spürbar weniger wanderer anzutreffen. auf dem rückweg noch mal beim wirt 'zu den klippen' vorbeigeschaut. leider war keiner von den zuvor angetroffenden tapferen recken dort. also schnell weiter. bald darauf war es stock dunkel und die sonnige ausfahrt hatte sich in einen nightride verwandelt. schnell die xenon-kerze rangesteckt und die sonne schien erneut. die batterie hielt bei den nun schon wieder eingetretenden temperaturen genau bis zu parkplatz, wo jetzt nur noch mein auto stand. schnell die heizung an, pferd in den stall und ab nach enschede. 

den rest erzählen die bilder. hoffe auf bald gemeinsame ausfahrten. bis dann und auf dass, uns das schöne wetter noch ein wenig erhalten bleibt. winterbiken macht spass!!!! ES LEBE DER DRIFT!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens1 (30. Januar 2006)

und noch ein wenig visuelle unterstützung.


----------



## Clemens1 (30. Januar 2006)

und der rest...


----------



## FunRun (31. Januar 2006)

ja danke, clemens,
du hast es geschaftt  
*in den ar*** beiss

gruss

ps:das letzte bild find ich richtig hübsch


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2006)

HI scheint ja ne super Tour gewesen zu sein, ich will auch ma wieder in dern teuto!! muss erst nochmal aisprobieren ob mir meine winter bikeklamotten noch passen!


----------



## Clemens1 (31. Januar 2006)

hi rigger und funride
ja dann werden wir doch gleich mal nächtes wochenende eine tour planen. 
ANSAGE: samstag tour im teuteburger wald, sonntag? 

macht mal ne ansage. vielleicht finden sich ja auch noch mehr. gruss clemens

wenn es nicht in strömen schüttet bin ich auf jeden fall auf den trail. hoffe ihr seit mit mir dabei. ... denn gemeinsam ist doch immer am schönsten, oder???

gruss clemens


----------



## pollux8 (23. Februar 2006)

@Clemens1.Wir wohnen auch an der Holländischen Grenze(Vreden)Wir fahren meist die NL Veldtochten die von SEPt-Febr.gehen.Am Sonntag ist in Enschede glaubig die letzte.In Holland ist Vielmeeeer los als hier in der Umgebung.Bist du schon mal die ausgeschriebenen ATB Routen Niverdal  und Oldenzaal gefahren??Zurück zur Teutotour,die ist einfach geil,man sollte auf den (h) Weg aber in Bad Iburg den Dorrenberg (331m) mitnehmen,wenn man schon weiter zum Hermannsdenkmal fährt.Mit dem Zug kann man jede STD zurückfahren.Mit ein paar bikern mehr fährt manmit demWochenendticket.Schon was von der Bad Bentheim Tour am 12.2 gehört 1300 Teilnehmer waren da.Falls du Infos brauchst meldet dich oder ihr.


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (9. Februar 2007)

coole tour hast du da gedreht ja hier gibts schon ein paar schöne wege vor meiner haustüre  

vill. sieht man sich ja mal wenn du wieder in ibbenbüren oder umgebung fährst


----------

